# Coopers Pre-hopped Tins - Ibu Calculation



## malt_shovel (23/3/12)

Some folks have probably worked this out for themselves, but while putting together a kits and bits recipe with some Coopers Real Ale, I came across this helpful link in a US forum that converts the IBUs for each Coopers can into a useable bittering number for recipe formulation.

Hope that helps

By the way, here is my take on a two-can IPA.

17Ltr Batch

2 x Coopers Real Ale tins
0.15kg each of Pale Crystal, Caramunich I and Victory
Steep grains in 4 litres of water, and boil
20 mins add 35gm of Cascade (5%) - 13 IBU
5 mins add 55gm of Cascade (5%) - Neg.

Chuck in with the tins of extract and some top up water.

Ferment with yeast from previous batch (Nottingham / SO4 mix)

Cheers

:beer: 

Linky for IBU calc.

Coopers IBU calc - Homebrewtalk.com


----------



## keifer33 (23/3/12)

Here is a link to the file I did for Beersmith 2 and Coopers kit cans if you use that Matt. Recipe looks tasty also I look forward to tasting this in say...May? 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=60191


----------



## iralosavic (23/3/12)

I thought the conclusion is that the can IBU is based on weight (per kilo) not volume, so the correct equation is actually

(IBUx1.7)/Volume

And I wouldn't bother involving the 5% loss via fermentation. It is common knowledge that it is impossible to be 100% consistent by hopping before fermenting, but the disparity in home brewing quantities is insignificant, not to mention inconsistent. You'll end up more accurate over time by ignoring the potential effects of fermentation rather than attempting to quantify them with 5%.


----------



## Amber Fluid (23/3/12)

Why didn't you just go to the Coopers Website!?

It's all there.


----------



## iralosavic (23/3/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> Why didn't you just go to the Coopers Website!?
> 
> It's all there.



Just read it and they say 10-30% reduction in IBU post fermentation. Seems fairly extreme and quite a wide range to rely on to actually increase the accuracy of the predicted IBU.

If you are consistent and always brew with no compensation for changes via fermentation then you can simply take note of your hop schedule and make changes the next time if the perceived bitterness is too high or low.


----------

